# plow fluid replacement, help!



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello everyone, I just had one last question (I promise!!)...this time about how to replace the ATF in my plow pump. I have an older style fisher with belt driven hydraulics and the plow pump is in the engine compartement (I have an 83 chevy k10 pickup). How do I go about changing the ATF in it? Do I have to just flip it upside down and drain it through the cover, or disconnect the hoses, or is there a plug or some other way to do it? Also, will I have to use an air compressor or something to get the air out of the system or is it a straightforward empty/ refill change? Thank you so much, I really appreciate all the help I've gotten as I am new at this.

P.S. Is it ok if I change the fluid now, or should I wait until it gets closer to the plow season?

-Christian


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The only "stupid" or "dumb" question is one that is not asked.  
I know nothing about fisher plows so I can't tell you how to drain it. But I can tell you this: changing the fluid now will not hurt it. If you do it now, it will be ready when the time comes. :waving:


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

ATF does not absorb moisture as some plow oils do. Pumps such as Meyers must be changed for that reason. If the oil looks bad or not changed in a while, I would flush the system by disconnecting the out put line, draining the pump, refilling with fresh fluid then hold the out put line into the reservoir and operate the pump. I would repeat this until the fluid stays clean. Then I would flush and refill the rams by disconnecting the lines. Then refill the entire system. It should be good for a long time....


----------



## MRTAZWRENCH (Dec 15, 2003)

are all myers supose to run special fluid? i have one with the engine driven pump, i think it was a fact dodge option on a late 70's dodge, it has been run on a 78 jeep for about 13 years, i'm in the middle of swaping it over to an 88 jeep, so i'd like to get the correct fluid, but if it has been run for so long on atf it does not appear to be a problem.


----------



## CASMEDIC (Dec 15, 2004)

cward05-

I'd check out the Fisher web site (www.fishersnowplows.com). I had the same question about changing the fluid in my truck. They have the technical/owners manuals you can look at or print out. It describes exactly how to change the fluid - step by step. You can also find a local Fisher dealer near you where you can purchase any needed fluids.

-CASMEDIC


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, but I actually already replaced it (and even plowed once)...I just used a turkey baster to remove the excess fluid and flushed and filled the pump...thanks again!


----------

